# Recommendations: What is the best value for DIY vinyl windows



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I have looked at the Pella Series 20 (Lowes) and the American Craftsman Series 70 (Home Depot) but I want to make sure I get the best value for my buck. I am doing these myself and I cannot spend a mint. Any advice on replacement windows is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hungryjack (Jul 26, 2013)

Your best value is what you can afford to spend.

Pella 20 and AC 50 (SilverLine window), are probably at the lower end of the spectrum and I will say that you should shop around your area (were ever you are) and see what other brands and series are available to you.


----------



## hungryjack (Jul 26, 2013)

P.S. if you HAVE to decide between those two, I'd choose the AC 50.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure where you live but if there is a Harvey Building Products near you I'd give them a look.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

hungryjack said:


> P.S. if you HAVE to decide between those two, I'd choose the AC 50.


I apologize it was the Series 70 I was looking at the 50 is the bottom end product, the 70 is the upgraded window.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might want to take the time to add your location to your profile. Just got to Quick links to edit.
Suggestions your getting may not apply to you due to location.
I would not take the gift of the two you suggested.
I only use Windcor or Simonton replacement windows. Never had a recall.
If you go on a web site named Pis*ed offconsumer.com you will see hundreds if not more complaints about Pella and there total lack of warranty back up. 
Going to have to fill in the missing S.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can you get Milgard in your area?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

simonton 5500


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are stuck on box stores, the Simonton 5600 is as good as it gets and my minimum recommendation. Depending where you are located, you should also have some very good options available at the building supply houses such as Softlite or Sunrise, and some Okna dealers sell DIY as well.
I would personally not even consider the two choices that you mentioned previously.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

747 said:


> simonton 5500


How much are those say for a 36 x 46 standard? And where do I buy them?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy them from whichever local building supply house in your area sells them. The 5600 at HD is basically the same window, although I'd still buy from a supply house so you can deal with people who know their stuff and can help you through the process.


----------



## hungryjack (Jul 26, 2013)

HomeSealed said:


> You can buy them from whichever local building supply house in your area sells them. The 5600 at HD is basically the same window, although I'd still buy from a supply house so you can deal with people who know their stuff and can help you through the process.


Agreed.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

I apologize for butting in on this post with my questions but I am also looking at Simonton windows. We went to a local Building Supply House and I was expecting to see some types of Simonton windows in their office but there were none. Makes me a little nervous buying something I didn't get to actually see, other than on the internet, first. This may be the norm for Supply Houses though???, I do not know. I wanted to see how much different they are than the other windows we had replaced - with MI Xact (not keen on these hence looking at Simonton). We are only interested in the vinyl replacement windows so I didn't think the difference in the designs of the window would be terribly noticeably. Secondly, we were looking at either the 5300 or 5500 series - I haven't seen on the Simonton website the 5600 that some of you are mentioning. The lady that helped us has to get a quote from Simonton based on what we want and she will be emailing that to me. Also, we plan on installing ourselves and I wondered if anyone is familiar with their warranty and if this voids it pertaining to installation?


----------



## hungryjack (Jul 26, 2013)

Simonton 5500 is known by many names, 5600 for HD and Amcraft Grand Estate for ABC Supply, others, but they are all based on the 5500. 

The 5500 is a very nice window. Clean lines and they route out their welds for a clean look. 

It is solid and typically a good buy. 

For warranty, I would call Simonton. They are generally nice and can tell you what you need to know. 
I know that if I sell a window like Simonton that I warranty it, but I will come out to make sure that they didn't butcher the job first.

Since you are a homeowner, and I typically like to send people to local supply houses, if you do not feel comfortable with them, don't deal with them. If you FEEL comfortable with a big box store, then deal with them. Its your money spend it the best way you can.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Good advice above. Simonton is one of the most readily available windows on the market, so just check out a different supply house that has a sample to show you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Of the readily available units, Simonton would be my pick as well.


----------

